# Another 270W bites the dust. What next?



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

My [replacement] 270W has now given up with the 'E02' error. The error has popped up a few times recently and now won't go away. I've emailed CoffeeHit with the good news. It's such a shame as I was generally very happy with it in the end (like @itguy) - but if I'm honest I'm not that surprised. In terms of usage, I've had the grinder since April using it 2-4 times daily.

So, what next? I need something until my Niche arrives (due June). I don't want another 270W (this is the 2nd failure). I'm considering asking for a non-W or even a full refund and getting something else as an interim (possibly secondhand). I really don't want to grinderless over Xmas!

Any thoughts Forum-Folks?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

So maybe for a while go for a hand grinder?

I see Feld2 in the Sale section. It can grind for espresso, later you can use it for your Aeropress or Pour Overs?

And there is also Kinu M68, great grinder for espresso. Much more expensive however.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Get a refund


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

soxley said:


> My [replacement] 270W has now given up with the 'E02' error. The error has popped up a few times recently and now won't go away. I've emailed CoffeeHit with the good news. It's such a shame as I was generally very happy with it in the end (like @itguy) - but if I'm honest I'm not that surprised. In terms of usage, I've had the grinder since April using it 2-4 times daily.
> 
> So, what next? I need something until my Niche arrives (due June). I don't want another 270W (this is the 2nd failure). I'm considering asking for a non-W or even a full refund and getting something else as an interim (possibly secondhand). I really don't want to grinderless over Xmas!
> 
> Any thoughts Forum-Folks?


I'm seriously pleased with my Fiorenzato F64 Evo - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/SearchResults.aspx?Search=fiorenzato+mc+f64e+grey+electronic+coffee+grinder+220v+uk+plug

It is great grinder and well worth the little bit extra over the Sette.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

The other option is an Eureka Atom - saw them at Bella Barista last weekend and it did look very nice


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Get a refund first of all......then with luck, you will have something for Xmas


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

get a refund first, then my mignon


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> So maybe for a while go for a hand grinder?
> 
> I see Feld2 in the Sale section. It can grind for espresso, later you can use it for your Aeropress or Pour Overs?


Great idea. I'm using my feld for 2-3 espresso a day with great results and not a major hardship in the knowledge that the niche should be with me by June.


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

So it's now working again. I disconnected the power, tried it the next morning and all is fine. Let's see how long it lasts.

I've been seeing E02 errors pop up from time to time so I've been trying to correlate when. They seem to appear when I flush my Gaggia (which sits next to the 270W) when vibration is strongest. I'm wondering if the vibration is causing the scale/tare calibration to throw a wobbly and give the E02 error. I'm going to investigate an anti-vibration mat or move it further away (the latter more difficult due to limited worktop space).

Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions, lots of food-for-thought.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Can you contact Baratza and find out what the E02 code is and what exactly causes it? Might be easier to remedy then.

T.


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

CoffeeHit came back to me. They've said it's the load-cell that needs replacing. I've decided to hold onto it over xmas and keep finger crossed until the new year, then decide what to do.

A bit of googling uncovered a Baratza guide for replacing the load-cell, which suggests to me it might be a common occurrence: https://www.baratza.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Sette-270W-Load-Cell-Replacement.pdf.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

The Sette is simply a flop regardless of what Baratza does to rectify it. They are innovative in what they do, but the longevity just doesn't cut it for what their grinders cost. Too much plastic, cheap components that fail regardless of use, etc.


----------



## floydo (Dec 22, 2017)

The load cell is very sensitive to vibration. I do really like the Sette W performance and have the luxury of being a 10 minute drive from Baratza, so have stopped by there for a motor replacement and several long conversations. I have one from the first US shipment. They are a great group with fabulous service, but 1/2 way around the world could dim this attribute.

Make super sure the feet are all solidly supporting the unit. Baratza service was very careful on this aspect. An unstable counter would be a non starter. One cannot expect something measuring tenths of a gram to be accurate in that circumstance. Given table vibration the load cell strain gauge would support a stable portafilter platform with a jiggling grinder mount....I think some people added soft feet to eliminate rocking/movements. The machine offers some extremely innovative features, but due to its light weight (and an early stressed motor coil winding issue) it has had its share of reported issues..As implied above; the grind, lack of retention, cost, and weight based output is really impressive.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Main issue with load cells is the low voltage levels they produce, you are looking at mV per V of excitation, so a 1kg load cell might produce say 30mV at 10V excitation at full 1kg. Yes you can use amplifiers to bump the signal, but that also bumps noise, so you need filtering etc. This is one of the reasons why ultra precise scales need to be fitted in super stable conditions. Not the case here of course as I'd say 0.5g is enough for home use, but if the software waits for the cell to settle and you have a vibration source nearby, it will never happen. No idea if their filtering circuits / software is pap, but I'm surprised they say it's a faulty load cell every time (only they know how bad / good the cells are).

T.


----------

